# Other Pythons > Morelia >  2019 0.1 Rockhampton Coastal Carpet Python Progression

## jmcrook

My first venture into the Morelia club. 
 breeder pic
This girl was produced by Michael Pennell at Python in a Pear Tree and hatched 5/25/2019. Michaels breeding pair was produced by Paul Harris of U.K. Pythons and imported by Nick Mutton in the late 2000s. 
Nick, Michael, and a friend of theirs were the first three in the USA to obtain Rockhampton locality coastal carpets. I believe that original group of animals imported to the US was hatched around 2006-07. So the parents are currently 12-13yrs old, F2 cbb, making the 2019 hatchies F3 cbb.

Mom in a 41qt tub for scale reference.

Dad.
Both Nick and Michael seem to say this northern locality stays a bit smaller than other coastal carpets, reaching around 7 give or take. Also lighter bodied when compared to southern localities like Brisbane.
Without further ado, here is the newest member of the herd at my place.


Typical baby carpet attitude. Bit me probably at least 9 times before I got her into her tub but didnt even break the skin. Shes in shed so probably wont attempt a first feeding until she completes shed cycle. Was told shes on large mice pinks and can move up to fuzzies soon. 
Super pumped to finally be working with Morelia. I feel like this decision was overdue by about 15yrs haha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-08-2019),_Alicia_ (11-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-07-2019),_dakski_ (11-08-2019),Gio (11-08-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-08-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2019),_Sonny1318_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congrats!!! Super cool pickup  :Good Job: 

We hopped on to the morellia train at the same time! I'm already wishing I got on years ago too! 

My Bredli girl has the typical hatchling attitude too, but at 35 grams I'm fine letting her get it out of her system now, hahahaha. 

Congrats again! I'll be looking forward to watching your girl progress.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a beautiful little nipper you've got there.  Looks like she'll be lots of fun!   :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful carpet JMC. M. Penn is one of the best in the biz when it comes to Morelia. Carpets are my favorite snake species and I believe you'll really enjoy keeping her. I'm surprised she's on mice pinkys though. They can usually take fuzzys out of the egg.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks yall! Shes a pistol for sure but her bites are downright comical. Not worried about working through that phase of hatchling life. I like the challenge honestly.

I agree Ziggy. Was kinda surprised to hear she was on large pinkies but she is a surprisingly thin build. I got 10 pinks and 10 fuzzies earlier this evening and at a glance Id say the fuzzies look like theyd leave a significant food bump. Some of the pinks look pretty small though. Michael said if they leave a small bump I could giver her two but hed hate for the fuzzies to be too large. I trust his judgment.

Shes curled up in her warm hide all day. Imagine shell stay shacked up until she sheds and then Ill offer a meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-08-2019),_dakski_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## Caitlin

Beautiful baby. I love the Morelia - their looks, their attitude, their activity level, just everything about them. And I agree with the rest of you that I wish I'd gotten one much sooner. I was a little intimidated by them (husbandry, handling, everything) for some reason. But my feisty little guy has been a real delight.

Looking forward to seeing how yours doing in future. I got mine from Riley Jimison, who has been great to work with. I guess I will add that I have to agree with El-Ziggy that being on pinkys is a little surprising - my male was also on fuzzies right away.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## dakski

She's a beauty. 

Keep us up to date, especially on her first feeding, and how her attitude progresses.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great new addition, hope they chill out for you 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> She's a beauty. 
> 
> Keep us up to date, especially on her first feeding, and how her attitude progresses.


Will do, partner! Yafe has been looking great in his recent pics by the way, glad hes been doing well with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Im sure that you will be pleased with your fine choice. For me, Coastals are a satisfying breed to work with. I hope that you find the same. 

My first Coastal, Lizzy is from Mike as well.  Ive only talked with him on the phone even though he is only a few miles from me. One of these days Ill get by to see him and his setup. 

I look forward to updates on your new girl. Congrats!  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Great new addition, hope they chill out for you 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Richard! She had just taken a very long and, to her, unexpected car ride when getting ready to take a nap and change clothes lol! Id be pissy if I were her too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Im sure that you will be pleased with your fine choice. For me, Coastals are a satisfying breed to work with. I hope that you find the same. 
> 
> My first Coastal, Lizzy is from Mike as well.  Ive only talked with him on the phone even though he is only a few miles from me. One of these days Ill get by to see him and his setup. 
> 
> I look forward to updates on your new girl. Congrats!


No kidding?! Thats cool, Man. Id try to go check out what hes got going on if I had the chance. That sounds like a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Thank you, Richard! She had just taken a very long and, to her, unexpected car ride when getting ready to take a nap and change clothes lol! Id be pissy if I were her too  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard it's a Carpet thing as well, especially when young. I lucked out with Yafe in that sense, as he's been chill since day 1, but he was 1 year old when I got him and had been chill according to the breeder, for some time. I get an occasional hiss, but never a bite attempt and he calms down once he's out and about and not being taken off his perch!

You have plenty of time to work with her before she can do damage and I imagine she will calm down pretty quick. Keep us posted.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> I've heard it's a Carpet thing as well, especially when young. I lucked out with Yafe in that sense, as he's been chill since day 1, but he was 1 year old when I got him and had been chill according to the breeder, for some time. I get an occasional hiss, but never a bite attempt and he calms down once he's out and about and not being taken off his perch!
> 
> You have plenty of time to work with her before she can do damage and I imagine she will calm down pretty quick. Keep us posted.


Exactly. Michael even said this clutch is pretty nippy but they calm right down and pretty quickly. Shes only like 5 months old too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

I forgot to mention that I've read Carpets like "bigger prey." It's supposed to help their feeding response and ambush response. If temps are correct, it should not be an issue down the road. I've seen Yafe take down the same prey size as Feliz (BCC) at 25% smaller weight. Feliz was eating weaned rats (about 40G) at 375G and Yafe at 300G. Boas like and should be fed smaller prey, but Carpets can handle bigger items and seem to enjoy it. 

Having said that, get her eating well on what she's been fed before you start with the bigger items, IMO. 

When Yafe was getting over his RI, and was reluctant to eat, I offered a bigger prey item finally and he nailed it. Not sure if that's what did it, but I've been giving larger prey items since and he's doing great.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Wow and congratulations, what a beautiful looking head on that girl. Simply stunning, best of luck.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## Gio

Late to the thread but one of the first to know👍

Congrats brother 😊

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Congrats and welcome to the club JMCROOK! I'm sure you will find carpets are a little more rewarding than the reitcs. What is she going to be housed in once she is done with QT? I love watching mine arboreal hunting.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Congrats from another morelia brother  :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Late to the thread but one of the first to know
> 
> Congrats brother


Thanks, Gio! Not one of the first, but THE first to know lol



> Congrats and welcome to the club JMCROOK! I'm sure you will find carpets are a little more rewarding than the reitcs. What is she going to be housed in once she is done with QT? I love watching mine arboreal hunting.


Thanks, temp! Shell honestly probably be in the tub for a while. Shes so small I think shed be a bit overwhelmed with much more space than this. She was in a 4ish qt tub at the breeder and this tub is 12qts. Regardless, shell do a bit of growing out in an AP T8 once I get boas moved into a divided T25. Not as much height as Id like but Ive got time to plan her forever home. One option is half of my behemoth cage 48x32x24. Id like to give her at least 4x2x2.



> Congrats from another morelia brother


Thanks, Ricky! Was just looking at your Bredli thread last night. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (11-08-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-09-2019)

----------


## Gio

> My first venture into the Morelia club. 
>  breeder pic
> This girl was produced by Michael Pennell at Python in a Pear Tree and hatched 5/25/2019. Michaels breeding pair was produced by Paul Harris of U.K. Pythons and imported by Nick Mutton in the late 2000s. 
> Nick, Michael, and a friend of theirs were the first three in the USA to obtain Rockhampton locality coastal carpets. I believe that original group of animals imported to the US was hatched around 2006-07. So the parents are currently 12-13yrs old, F2 cbb, making the 2019 hatchies F3 cbb.
> 
> Mom in a 41qt tub for scale reference.
> 
> Dad.
> Both Nick and Michael seem to say this northern locality stays a bit smaller than other coastal carpets, reaching around 7 give or take. Also lighter bodied when compared to southern localities like Brisbane.
> ...



I wish I had my phone with me last night. Jewel was all perched up similar to this picture. This shot is a couple of years old.


She's much bigger now but I think she's topped off. She hasn't shed in ages.

You will really enjoy your full time cage with that one.

Carpets are great display snakes.

Not as active as retics, but you will see them doing something on most days.

I'm honored to have been the first to know brother!

Welcome to Team Morelia.

Glad to have you on board!


Also, I'd love to see more pictures of your snake.

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

Honestly I feel like Aussie pythons are different than all of other pythons. They, IMO seem actually social.

Once theses guys are acclimated to their new environment, they seem to adjust and thrive.

Once I scored my Coastal , I was not able to pick a favorite snake here. I was completely dedicated to my locality boa.

I think the perfect collection is a mix of boas and carpets.

JM scored here and he as a LOCALITY snake. which is very rare in the carpet world

There are very few breeders that focus on the Mother Nature animals. 

JM, you have something special!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2019),_Reinz_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Honestly I feel like Aussie pythons are different than all of other pythons. They, IMO seem actually social.
> 
> Once theses guys are acclimated to their new environment, they seem to adjust and thrive.
> 
> Once I scored my Coastal , I was not able to pick a favorite snake here. I was completely dedicated to my locality boa.
> 
> I think the perfect collection is a mix of boas and carpets.
> 
> JM scored here and he as a LOCALITY snake. which is very rare in the carpet world
> ...


Thats exactly why I picked her, Gio. Even though I dont have any immediate aspirations of breeding my animals Ive come  to greatly appreciate Mother Natures paint jobs in recent years. Theres something special to me about keeping an animal that is  very close to its representation in the wild that strikes a chord with me.
Makes me think back to how things were when I started keeping ~25yrs ago when you could only get normals and maybe albinos of any given species. I still think morphs/mutations are amazing but have shifted my personal focus to keeping more locality specific animals.
As Im typing this shes coming out of her hide, hopefully to shed, as her eyes have cleared up. Will post more pics soon post shed/first feeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019),Gio (11-09-2019),_Reinz_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

You have a locality Poki, Suri and now this girl.
I'm impressed!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Quick perch pic while changing her water and paper towels right now. Eyes are clear but still no shed



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019),Gio (11-10-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's gonna look great after her shed. Should be nice and hungry too!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Quick perch pic while changing her water and paper towels right now. Eyes are clear but still no shed
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love to look up pictures of carpets in their natural, or in some cases, man made environments.

You'll see them perched in trees, hanging off gutters on a home and up in the structure beams of a tin shed.

They seem to adapt well to change and their are a fair amount of folks from "Down Under" that actually appreciate having these guys around their homes from what I've read. Free pest control!

This would be pretty cool to see right out of your door.

https://indianexpress.com/article/tr...right-to-mate/


Seeing your girl perched made me think of this for some reason!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

First shed and first feed in the books tonight. This girl is going to do well here.
 poor quality feeding pic through the tub so as not to disturb 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-10-2019),Gio (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Oh yeah! She's off to a great start! I hope it only gets better. I just noticed her sweet head stamp too!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Got two meals down the hatch now with no problems. Decided to handle her for a couple minutes when I changed her paper towels just now. Bit/struck at me probably another 15 times but only landed a handful and still hasnt broken the skin. Downright comical. So full of hatred for me but I think its cute. Shell calm down with time Im sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_dakski_ (11-17-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-17-2019),Gio (11-17-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

It's funny when they hiss like that,when they that little. 
really cute tho 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-17-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> It's funny when they hiss like that,when they that little. 
> really cute tho 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


No hissing actually. Just fast, repetitive strikes anytime I so much as moved a finger near her head. Shes so adorable lol. I think I might name her Sally Jo...  my paternal grandmothers first name and my sister in laws middle name. Open to suggestions/feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Took her third meal a few days ago and have handled her the last two nights. Pretty high strung but seems to do better when hooked out of her tub and then get my hand underneath her. Only landed maybe 2 strikes tonight out of 4-5 shots at me. 
I already want all the other Morelia now... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_dakski_ (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-25-2019),Gio (11-25-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## Gio

Ha!

I knew youd like the species.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sounds like we're having similar adventures with our first journeys into morellia. 

Fernie has 3 meals in her and is currently in her first shed cycle with me. As of last night her eyes looked like they were just starting to clear, so a few days still.

She was the same way her first 2 handling sessions. Struck at anything that moved, probably landed 10-12 her first two nights, one actually drew blood, hahaha. It's hilarious! Her last few handling sessions were worlds apart and she's seemed to realize she doesn't need to bite EVERYTHING. She's taken a few random strikes, but I feel like she's already "turned the first corner" so to speak. I'm happy to let her get it out of her system now while it's still cute though! 

I can't wait to see her all shiny and new!!! I'll update Fernie's thread post shed.

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Sounds like we're having similar adventures with our first journeys into morellia. 
> 
> Fernie has 3 meals in her and is currently in her first shed cycle with me. As of last night her eyes looked like they were just starting to clear, so a few days still.
> 
> She was the same way her first 2 handling sessions. Struck at anything that moved, probably landed 10-12 her first two nights, one actually drew blood, hahaha. It's hilarious! Her last few handling sessions were worlds apart and she's seemed to realize she doesn't need to bite EVERYTHING. She's taken a few random strikes, but I feel like she's already "turned the first corner" so to speak. I'm happy to let her get it out of her system now while it's still cute though! 
> 
> I can't wait to see her all shiny and new!!! I'll update Fernie's thread post shed.


Sounds like youre having fun too! Ive definitely found that approaching her with a closed fist vs extended fingers minimizes her striking. Still a nervous, high strung baby either way. But even over 3-4 handling sessions shes calmed down at least a little. 

I caught her in arboreal hunting position the other night on her perches. Way cool! I think Ill eventually move her and my Suriname into the two halves of my giant 8x32x24 cage and give the Argentine Boa the 6x2.5x1.5 cage. If the argie gets big enough to need an 8 cage then Ill get another at least 4x2x2 for the carpet, put Leonard in the 6, and Mirabelle in the huge 8 footer. 

That will be plenty of time to plan around all of that considering how slow boas grow. I sat in my snake room for a good bit last night just picturing how Ill divide and decorate the big cages again. Either way, shell do a bit of growing out in half a T8 once I get a divider for the T25 and move the boas in there



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_dakski_ (11-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Sounds like youre having fun too! Ive definitely found that approaching her with a closed fist vs extended fingers minimizes her striking. Still a nervous, high strung baby either way. But even over 3-4 handling sessions shes calmed down at least a little. 
> 
> I caught her in arboreal hunting position the other night on her perches. Way cool! I think Ill eventually move her and my Suriname into the two halves of my giant 8x32x24 cage and give the Argentine Boa the 6x2.5x1.5 cage. If the argie gets big enough to need an 8 cage then Ill get another at least 4x2x2 for the carpet, put Leonard in the 6, and Mirabelle in the huge 8 footer. 
> 
> That will be plenty of time to plan around all of that considering how slow boas grow. I sat in my snake room for a good bit last night just picturing how Ill divide and decorate the big cages again. Either way, shell do a bit of growing out in half a T8 once I get a divider for the T25 and move the boas in there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I'm definitely head over heels in love with morellia already. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but since bringing her home I may only add arboreal/semi-arboreal species moving forward. It's such a cool change from the rest of the crew. 

Feeding while they're perched is so cool too. It's so fascinating to see the differences between terrestrial species. 

I've been picturing her "forever enclosure" in my mind too, I'm so stoked to set it up.... eventually, hahaha. I think I'll go 6*2*2, even though it'll likely be more than she'll ever need. But if she'll use the room I'll give it to her. 

So far I've had some luck with sliding my hand under her all flattened out when approaching. So all my fingers are tucked in tight and my hand is perfectly flat. I actually go in palm down and she seems ok with it.  I think we're essentially accomplishing the same thing with our fingers tucked in. 

I wish I got into morellia sooner, that's for sure!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Took her third meal a few days ago and have handled her the last two nights. Pretty high strung but seems to do better when hooked out of her tub and then get my hand underneath her. Only landed maybe 2 strikes tonight out of 4-5 shots at me. 
> I already want all the other Morelia now... 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa!! Hold on here.

I didn't see any photos when I checked from my phone earlier.
This adds a little more to comment on.

First off, I totally dig the pattern. I like how contrasty he is even at this young age.

Secondly, I love the size at that age. They are super entertaining because they climb and you sometimes find them in places you would never think they'd be.

My guy on his first night here.



The size reminds me of my girl back in the day.


You made a great choice!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-25-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks, Gio! I actually came across those pics last night cruising old threads on here. I dont think I had ever seen pics of Jewel that young. Super cool!

Just got home and found the new girl (I think I may have settled on Sally Jo as her name) up in her perches in ambush mode. I love it!

Cant wait to get her in an enclosure with better visibility. Im already playing mental Tetris in my snake room thinking, where/how can I fit a bredli, and a Brisbane, and an inland, and... oh boy 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-26-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks, Gio! I actually came across those pics last night cruising old threads on here. I don’t think I had ever seen pics of Jewel that young. Super cool!
> 
> Just got home and found the new girl (I think I may have settled on Sally Jo as her name) up in her perches in ambush mode. I love it!
> 
> Can’t wait to get her in an enclosure with better visibility. I’m already playing mental Tetris in my snake room thinking, “where/how can I fit a bredli, and a Brisbane, and an inland, and... oh boy” 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy I screwed up on my post. Poor grammar, and I called my GIRL a guy at one point and also referred to your girl as a guy.

I love the last pictures you posted.

They really like to climb and perch.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-25-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

This tiny little worm pisses like every day for 3-4days starting two days after feeding. Which actually is kinda positive for helping her get used to interactions it seems. While cleaning her tub just now she only took a single shot at the heat lamp and one bluff at my hand, nowhere close to landing either. 

Had her out 3-4minutes, began to curiously cruise my hands and then put her up. Shell spaz a bit getting back on her perches almost every time though. I may get her a specialty enclosure design 3-D printed perch as they have more texture than plastic coat hanger MacGuyver perches. Or wrap some twine around her current perch setup. Could be more secure feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-29-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-27-2019),Gio (11-27-2019),_Reinz_ (11-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-27-2019)

----------


## Gio

> This tiny little worm pisses like every day for 3-4days starting two days after feeding. Which actually is kinda positive for helping her get used to interactions it seems. While cleaning her tub just now she only took a single shot at the heat lamp and one bluff at my hand, nowhere close to landing either. 
> 
> Had her out 3-4minutes, began to curiously cruise my hands and then put her up. Shell spaz a bit getting back on her perches almost every time though. I may get her a specialty enclosure design 3-D printed perch as they have more texture than plastic coat hanger MacGuyver perches. Or wrap some twine around her current perch setup. Could be more secure feeling. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JM, the twine is a great idea and the 2nd least expensive option. I have twine in the retic cage and it works well and looks good. It makes a sterile looking wood perch look somewhat natural.

You can see it here. This is one of those fence posts we chatted about way back.


There is also the fake vine option. More expensive but pretty neat looking.


Of course there is nothing like the real thing, and its free! I did staple in some fake plant leaves to spice it up.


At this point, I assume you are just jazzing up the current cage for her?

Once you start getting her "big girl" cage set up, I recommend a combo of real and fake perches.

I haven't had any bugs or other issues with the real branches. I usually spray them with a warm, soapy water rinse while lying flat. The soap solution usually stops the breathing of most insects. I let it sit, then rinse it all with scalding hot water. 

The tree trunk in Wallace's cage actually sat in our basement for a year before it was ever used. Same thing with the branches in the boa and carpet cage.

I'm excited to see what you'll have for a final setup!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-29-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Yeah, just kinda thinking of twine for some perch security/tactile enrichment. Cant really do anything for her big cage until I shuffle the boas around. Never heard back from AP about dividers and shelves for T25 so Ill either see if my other cage guy can make parts for me or make them myself. I really just want black pvc so everything matches.

As soon as the boas move out of the T8 shell get half of that until she puts on some size. Part of me also wants to get a short rack system with 15 & 32qt tubs to grow her out in. Then Id have grow out space for inevitable future additions lol. Gonna think on that though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (11-29-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Yeah, just kinda thinking of twine for some perch security/tactile enrichment. Cant really do anything for her big cage until I shuffle the boas around. Never heard back from AP about dividers and shelves for T25 so Ill either see if my other cage guy can make parts for me or make them myself. I really just want black pvc so everything matches.
> 
> As soon as the boas move out of the T8 shell get half of that until she puts on some size. Part of me also wants to get a short rack system with 15 & 32qt tubs to grow her out in. Then Id have grow out space for inevitable future additions lol. Gonna think on that though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long term PVC, ruffed up a little with sandpaper, works great. Yafe loves that. 

In his holding/quarntine tank I used fake bamboo with suction cups and that worked well. 

Not sure what kind of enclosure you are using (sorry if I missed that), but those could work.

https://smile.amazon.com/Flukers-Bam...5086035&sr=8-3

Keep us posted. How's her temperament? Better each handling session?

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I think I'm still leaning towards building Fernie a multi tier PVC "jungle gym". I'm thinking at least two tiers so she can choose and thermoregulate as desired. It'll be removable for easy access and cleaning too. 

I think it's CALM who uses PVC and roughs it up with sandpaper. He then uses the spray paint that looks like stone to make it more naturalistic looking. I think I'm going to try that and then a few coats of clear coat. The paint itself dries kinda roughly textured so it would offer traction and grip support as well. 

I love the way twine looks. But how is it to keep clean? That would be my only hesitation going that route. I'm a big fan of easy clean up, hahahhahaa.

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

Jeff Ronne, who made my Boaphile tanks, made perch rests and sent me PVC. 

I got extra and in black and used the sandpaper myself. Pretty easy and cheap.

----------


## Gio

> I think I'm still leaning towards building Fernie a multi tier PVC "jungle gym". I'm thinking at least two tiers so she can choose and thermoregulate as desired. It'll be removable for easy access and cleaning too. 
> 
> I think it's CALM who uses PVC and roughs it up with sandpaper. He then uses the spray paint that looks like stone to make it more naturalistic looking. I think I'm going to try that and then a few coats of clear coat. The paint itself dries kinda roughly textured so it would offer traction and grip support as well. 
> 
> I love the way twine looks. But how is it to keep clean? That would be my only hesitation going that route. I'm a big fan of easy clean up, hahahhahaa.


The twine stays relatively clean, I've actually never had to clean it.

Urates and stools become benign not too long after they start to dry. Your biggest enemy would be an overly moist cage. That could cause issues, but it would be quite odd to have an outbreak of something starting in the twine. I'd be far more concerned about a snake that soaks frequently in stagnate water.

Don't get me wrong, a clean cage is a good thing. That said, going overboard with sterilization isn't necessary. Your snake can build up its immune system by being exposed to lower levels of certain bacterias. Similar to humans, they can develop a tolerance, which is healthy. Again. I'm an advocate of a clean cage, but OCD maintenance is not as important as some think.

To get back on topic, twine will work well and isn't a big factor when it comes to sanitation. 

Keep your snake's stress level low, keep the cage warm enough and monitor conditions to prevent extreme humidity and you can use about anything for perches.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> The twine stays relatively clean, I've actually never had to clean it.
> 
> Urates and stools become benign not too long after they start to dry. Your biggest enemy would be an overly moist cage. That could cause issues, but it would be quite odd to have an outbreak of something starting in the twine. I'd be far more concerned about a snake that soaks frequently in stagnate water.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a clean cage is a good thing. That said, going overboard with sterilization isn't necessary. Your snake can build up its immune system by being exposed to lower levels of certain bacterias. Similar to humans, they can develop a tolerance, which is healthy. Again. I'm an advocate of a clean cage, but OCD maintenance is not as important as some think.
> 
> To get back on topic, twine will work well and isn't a big factor when it comes to sanitation. 
> 
> Keep your snake's stress level low, keep the cage warm enough and monitor conditions to prevent extreme humidity and you can use about anything for perches.


Thanks!!! That's good to know! 

I'm a huge fan of keeping things simple. That being said, all my enclosures are "display" enclosures that I like to keep naturalistic looking. But when choosing what goes in I tend to opt for easy to remove and easy to clean. 
I always assumed twine, being porous, would be difficult to clean. 
I spot clean as needed and do full enclosures cleans 3-4 times per year depending on species and again, as needed. 

Now that I feel more confident about using twine that opens some creative doors. Still go plenty of time though, so soooooo tiny! Hahaha!

Thanks again!

----------

Gio (12-01-2019)

----------


## Gio

On the rare occasion a urate smear appears on the twine, I use very hot water and a tooth brush to loosen and remove it.

I just have never had issues with any of the perches getting dirty.

I too like to keep the display cage simple when it comes to cleaning.

Popping out 3 or 4 perches is easy and the biggest cleaning headache is removing and replacing the naturalistic substrate.

Carpets are such great display animals, and having a nice looking enclosure that shows them off is rewarding!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-01-2019)

----------


## Gio

> On the rare occasion a urate smear appears on the twine, I use very hot water and a tooth brush to loosen and remove it.
> 
> I just have never had issues with any of the perches getting dirty. The most frequent maintenance I perform on the perches is usually removing the remains of a shed.
> 
> I too like to keep the display cage simple when it comes to cleaning.
> 
> Popping out 3 or 4 perches is easy and the biggest cleaning headache is removing and replacing the naturalistic substrate.
> 
> Carpets are such great display animals, and having a nice looking enclosure that shows them off is rewarding!

----------


## jmcrook

One month here, 5 meals down, and kinda calming down with handling. Shes still a very nervous and jumpy snake when out though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-08-2019),_dakski_ (12-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-08-2019),Gio (12-08-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

So much hatred in such a small animal. Hasnt landed a bite in a little while, but she certainly gets an A+ for effort hah! Had her last two pink mice two nights ago and will start on fuzzies next. Whenever she has her next shed I may try to get a weight on her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-31-2019),Bodie (12-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2019),Gio (12-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Bonus pic up on her perches right now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2019),Gio (12-29-2019),_Reinz_ (12-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great colour tho, 
hopefully start to relax a bit for you soon

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-29-2019)

----------


## Gio

> So much hatred in such a small animal. Hasnt landed a bite in a little while, but she certainly gets an A+ for effort hah! Had her last two pink mice two nights ago and will start on fuzzies next. Whenever she has her next shed I may try to get a weight on her. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She looks like she has some very nice, healthy size on her already.

I'm expecting the defensiveness to really slow up in the next 4-6 months.

She is a great looking carpet!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> She looks like she has some very nice, healthy size on her already.
> 
> I'm expecting the defensiveness to really slow up in the next 4-6 months.
> 
> She is a great looking carpet!


Thanks man! Shes definitely grown but not a ton, though I havent attempted to weigh her since the day she arrived.

I imagine shell calm down with time. Mike Pennell said all the Rockhampton babies hes  hatched all try to eat him but the adults are calm.

Really tempted to get more morelia now. I want a male Rockhampton, Brisbane, Bredli... also wouldnt mind some more locality boas. It can be a bad situation when Im the only one that can tell me no haha. Tarahumara Mountain Boas and Tamaulipas cloud forest boas have been subtly catching my eye too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2019),_dakski_ (12-30-2019),Gio (12-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2019),_Sauzo_ (01-05-2020)

----------


## Sauzo

> Thanks man! Shes definitely grown but not a ton, though I havent attempted to weigh her since the day she arrived.
> 
> I imagine shell calm down with time. Mike Pennell said all the Rockhampton babies hes  hatched all try to eat him but the adults are calm.
> 
> Really tempted to get more morelia now. I want a male Rockhampton, Brisbane, Bredli... also wouldnt mind some more locality boas. It can be a bad situation when Im the only one that can tell me no haha. Tarahumara Mountain Boas and Tamaulipas cloud forest boas have been subtly catching my eye too. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow man!! I leave the forums for a couple months and you get a new snake!! Grats on the new worm, looks pretty awesome. If you love carpets, I would definitely add a jungle carpet to the list. Allison was awesome, should have probably kept her but it is what it is.

And I hear you on keeping yourself in check lol. I have been getting the itch to fill my last T15 and I have really been wanting that Peruvian BCC. Luckily I havent seen anything yet but I think Brian Vuillemboa might be having a litter this year.....might be bad on my wallet. Also still thinking about those ETBs but havent talked to Ed Marino yet.

Anyways grats again man.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-05-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Holy cow man!! I leave the forums for a couple months and you get a new snake!! Grats on the new worm, looks pretty awesome. If you love carpets, I would definitely add a jungle carpet to the list. Allison was awesome, should have probably kept her but it is what it is.
> 
> And I hear you on keeping yourself in check lol. I have been getting the itch to fill my last T15 and I have really been wanting that Peruvian BCC. Luckily I havent seen anything yet but I think Brian Vuillemboa might be having a litter this year.....might be bad on my wallet. Also still thinking about those ETBs but havent talked to Ed Marino yet.
> 
> Anyways grats again man.


Thanks dude! Good to see you posting around here again! 

Trying not to make hasty decisions but man do I want more snakes hahha. Bredli and Brisbane are so tempting but so are more boas. I feel ya about the Peruvian BCC. Those are incredible, super hard to come by, and like $1500 if you can get them lol.

Gonna wait for this semester at work (my classes start tomorrow) to get underway before make any decisions about new critters. Im already going to be stretched pretty thin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Thanks dude! Good to see you posting around here again! 
> 
> Trying not to make hasty decisions but man do I want more snakes hahha. Bredli and Brisbane are so tempting but so are more boas. I feel ya about the Peruvian BCC. Those are incredible, super hard to come by, and like $1500 if you can get them lol.
> 
> Gonna wait for this semester at work (my classes start tomorrow) to get underway before make any decisions about new critters. Im already going to be stretched pretty thin 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I quit my old job and started a new one where I run an automotive shop for the owner as he runs his second shop. So Ive been pretty busy. And yeah, not sure about dropping $1500 again yet as I just dropped a little more than that for each gila and beaded lol. My wallet took a huge hit on the trio of trouble. And a basin ETB would wipe me atm as those are around $4-5k for a uscbb one 😭

Take your time, half the fun is just looking around for that perfect one also.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Yeah, I quit my old job and started a new one where I run an automotive shop for the owner as he runs his second shop. So Ive been pretty busy. And yeah, not sure about dropping $1500 again yet as I just dropped a little more than that for each gila and beaded lol. My wallet took a huge hit on the trio of trouble. And a basin ETB would wipe me atm as those are around $4-5k for a uscbb one 😭
> 
> Take your time, half the fun is just looking around for that perfect one also.


Nice to see you again.

There used to be a reticulated trio with the three of us here.

I'm the only one left with one of those.

I will post a Wallace update eventually. He's probably topped off in size. He's OK as a pet but a lot of work and caution go along with his care.

JM has the carpet bug, and I really am happy he does. 

If I did everything over again, I'd have two boa constrictors and 2 carpets.

JM, I can't wait to see this one in a naturalistic cage setup with the perches!

----------

_67temp_ (01-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-05-2020),_rock_ (01-07-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-05-2020)

----------


## Sauzo

> Nice to see you again.
> 
> There used to be a reticulated trio with the three of us here.
> 
> I'm the only one left with one of those.
> 
> I will post a Wallace update eventually. He's probably topped off in size. He's OK as a pet but a lot of work and caution go along with his care.
> 
> JM has the carpet bug, and I really am happy he does. 
> ...


Thanks. Ive been busy so really didnt have much time. 

I tried catching up and read about your recent dealing with Wallace. Retic are a lot of work. I miss Caesar but honestly, as active as relics are, anything over 6 feet was just something I wasnt really comfortable dealing with solo. An 8 foot boa is MUCH different than an equal size retic.

If I was to redo everything, I would have started with gilas and GTPs sooner and just stuck to pure local boas like BCC, BCL, BCO etc. Although all my critters were definitely learning experiences and I dont regret owning any of them. Luckily none of them were really defensive

----------

Gio (01-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh coat of paint on the sassy shoelace and weighed in at a whopping 36grams hah!

Going out for a friends 40th bday dinner and then little Sally Jo will get her first f/t fuzzy mouse when I get back. Love the nearly perfect symmetry of her head stamp. Half a scale shy of perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-08-2020),_dakski_ (01-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Looking good!!!!  She really is gorgeous!!! 

Fernie ate last night, she was 62 grams as of Monday. She's arrived at 35 grams just over three months ago.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Looking good!!!!  She really is gorgeous!!! 
> 
> Fernie ate last night, she was 62 grams as of Monday. She's arrived at 35 grams just over three months ago.


Thanks man! Im hoping to see more growth here once she starts getting more developed prey items in her. Doesnt miss a beat when it comes to eating so I think shell do well when moved up a prey size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Thanks man! Im hoping to see more growth here once she starts getting more developed prey items in her. Doesnt miss a beat when it comes to eating so I think shell do well when moved up a prey size 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will happen. She will start growing like a weed. Yafe went from 140G in January last year to 400G at the end of the year (2019). I started him on Rat Pups at 165G and he didn't look back. He's pounding weaned rats now, and has for some time, and is almost ready for small rats. He's also spent much of the year eating every other week. 

I know she's nowhere near 150G now, but he was 100G or so when I got him and just over a year. He's also an IJ/Darwin so on the smaller side. 

The more nutritious prey will make a big difference. 

Keep us posted on your little girl.

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks man! Im hoping to see more growth here once she starts getting more developed prey items in her. Doesnt miss a beat when it comes to eating so I think shell do well when moved up a prey size 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got Fernie on hoppers every 5-7 days now. And something tells me she'll be moving up in no time. She's a great eater too. She's halfway out of her enclosure before I even get it open at feeding time.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## Sauzo

Has she tried to eat you yet lol.

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Has she tried to eat you yet lol.


Lmfao! Thats her favorite leisure activity. This animal has bit me probably 50+ times and still not drawn blood. But only when she sees a somewhat quick moving object about the size of a finger. She wont strike at a closed hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just took care of her first fuzzy in short order, and evidently is wondering where her next one is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2020),_dakski_ (01-12-2020),Gio (01-11-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's looking great JMC! I'll let you in on a little secret about carpets. They can take surprisingly large meals without any issues. I'm not talking about anything extreme but carpets can take mice fuzzys out of the egg. Your girl could easily smash a mouse hopper. I remember when I got my first carpet and asked the breeder, Nick Mutton, what I should feed him. The yearling snake weighed a little over 100g and he told me a jumbo mouse would be just fine. I thought to myself no way, but who am I to argue with the guy who literally wrote the book on carpet pythons. It amazed me to see how easily he slammed what I thought was surely too big of a meal. Since then I've been impressed a few times seeing the meal sizes these snakes can take down. Again, I'm not advocating for any type of power feeding, or extreme meal sizes, but these are not BPs or corn snakes. You can push the envelope a bit with carpets.

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2020),_dakski_ (01-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She's looking great JMC! I'll let you in on a little secret about carpets. They can take surprisingly large meals without any issues. I'm not talking about anything extreme but carpets can take mice fuzzys out of the egg. Your girl could easily smash a mouse hopper. I remember when I got my first carpet and asked the breeder, Nick Mutton, what I should feed him. The yearling snake weighed a little over 100g and he told me a jumbo mouse would be just fine. I thought to myself no way, but who am I to argue with the guy who literally wrote the book on carpet pythons. It amazed me to see how easily he slammed what I thought was surely too big of a meal. Since then I've been impressed a few times seeing the meal sizes these snakes can take down. Again, I'm not advocating for any type of power feeding, or extreme meal sizes, but these are not BPs or corn snakes. You can push the envelope a bit with carpets.


Thanks Ziggy! Ive read that from multiple sources as well, but started a bit more conservatively just due to Michael Pennells recommendation. Ive quickly learned that this girl will slam anything offered to her. Her first fuzzy did leave a much more substantial lump but by no means excessive in my mind. Ive got 9 more in the freezer that will be offered at a fairly quick 5-7 day pace and then will probably bump up to hoppers. She may actually work her way up to adult mice before the boas finish their stockpile which would be nice as Im realizing they could be ready for their weaned rats sooner than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2020),Gio (01-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

I love this article.

Big meal?  No problem!

https://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.a...meal/29715/#/0

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Moved this girl into her rack that just showed up from RBI today. Bit me when moving her and drew her first blood, two tiny little pin prick sized drops lol. Shes also getting aspen shavings so I can start just spot cleaning instead of changing paper towels every two days after she eats. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-19-2020),_dakski_ (01-19-2020),Gio (01-19-2020),_Reinz_ (01-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

Classy setup.

She's still got some spunk too LOL!

Maybe after she settle into the new home she'll calm a bit more.

Looking good bud!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just weighed in at 49grams up from 36. Need to look into getting hoppers and weaned mice for her next. Shes doing quite well and kinda calming down a little, but not much lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-10-2020),Gio (02-09-2020),_Reinz_ (02-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-09-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the head markings 
Hope she settles for you 
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2020)

----------


## Gio

WOW!

Looking great there my friend, an exceptional carpet locale!

It seems, at least in that photo the biting has gone by the wayside?

Keep the updates coming.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-09-2020)

----------


## dakski

She'll get there. She's still tiny! You are huge to her. She's moving in the right direction. WOW - looking good.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> WOW!
> 
> Looking great there my friend, an exceptional carpet locale!
> 
> It seems, at least in that photo the biting has gone by the wayside?
> 
> Keep the updates coming.





> She'll get there. She's still tiny! You are huge to her. She's moving in the right direction. WOW - looking good.


Thanks, yall! The biting has been much much less frequent. Partially due to limited handling sessions recently as work has got me spread incredibly thin right now so she hasnt had as many chances to try and eat me. Shes still very much on the defensive when getting her out and has started hissing rather than flying at me mouth open though haha. Good thing shes pretty and when she does land a bite its more hilarious than anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-10-2020),_dakski_ (02-09-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

She's such a stunner!! I'm loving watching her pack on the grams  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's looking really nice JMC. Glad to hear she's calming down some too. Keep up the good work.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Two great handling sessions the last two nights. Hasnt taken a shot and hasnt had a death grip on my fingers. Still takes a little while to relax though 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (02-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-14-2020),_dakski_ (02-14-2020),Gio (02-14-2020),_Reinz_ (02-14-2020),_Sauzo_ (02-16-2020)

----------


## Gio

Look at that contrast!

I'm envious and rather like the small, baby sizes. I remember being so eager to see Jewel grow to a large, Coastal size and she did, but after seeing these pictures I miss the days of one handed handling!

Looking good brother.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-14-2020),_Reinz_ (02-14-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Look at that contrast!
> 
> I'm envious and rather like the small, baby sizes. I remember being so eager to see Jewel grow to a large, Coastal size and she did, but after seeing these pictures I miss the days of one handed handling!
> 
> Looking good brother.


I imagine Ill have the same relationship to her size. Cant wait to see her at 5-6+ but also I love tiny little baby snakes, I think partially because I know that size wont last long.

Having empty tubs in this new rack is making it very tempting to add new Morelia here... should probably exercise some restraint. But honestly 5 snakes wouldnt be that much more work than 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (02-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-14-2020),Gio (02-14-2020),_Reinz_ (02-14-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Third shed here just now. This animal is the coolest.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-01-2020),_dakski_ (02-29-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-29-2020),Gio (02-29-2020),_Reinz_ (03-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic colour and markings 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very cool indeed! I love his colors and head stamp.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Third shed here just now. This animal is the coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contrast city there. What a beauty!

I can't pick between boas and carpets. 

They are the two favorite species that I keep here.

They cover all the bases.

You are at the Utopia of snake keeping with that collection sir.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-01-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Contrast city there. What a beauty!
> 
> I can't pick between boas and carpets. 
> 
> They are the two favorite species that I keep here.
> 
> They cover all the bases.
> 
> You are at the Utopia of snake keeping with that collection sir.


Would be slightly more utopian if she would stop biting me lol! The bites are downright comical though. Want her to be broken of that habit before shes got some size on her. 
I think shell be much more entertaining to watch in a display enclosure than either of the boas, but the boas are both chill as can be when handling. 
Thank you for the kind words! Im pretty happy with the current critter arrangements here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (02-29-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Would be slightly more utopian if she would stop biting me lol! The bites are downright comical though. Want her to be broken of that habit before shes got some size on her. 
> I think shell be much more entertaining to watch in a display enclosure than either of the boas, but the boas are both chill as can be when handling. 
> Thank you for the kind words! Im pretty happy with the current critter arrangements here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JM,,

Try a branch when you handle her if you haven't already.

I know this clown ended up being a problem, but Jewel was really broken in easily with the branch. She bit and bit but eventually crawled over my hands when she had a branch.



I miss the early days with Wallace. I wish had some Jewel branch pictures. She came around rapidly after I started using a branch to handle her.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-01-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> JM,,
> 
> Try a branch when you handle her if you haven't already.
> 
> I know this clown ended up being a problem, but Jewel was really broken in easily with the branch. She bit and bit but eventually crawled over my hands when she had a branch.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the early days with Wallace. I wish had some Jewel branch pictures. She came around rapidly after I started using a branch to handle her.


Most of the time shes on her perch and I just pull the whole thing out of the tub and let her do what she wants. Tonight was actually the first couple bites shes landed in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

She gets better looking every time you share pics. She's absolutely smoking after shedding!!! 

How often are you handling her? For about how long?

----------


## jmcrook

> She gets better looking every time you share pics. She's absolutely smoking after shedding!!! 
> 
> How often are you handling her? For about how long?


Thanks man! She really is getting better with every shed.

Handling maybe a few times a week, for at least 5min at a time. Longer if shes being relaxed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Spot cleaning her tub earlier and she poked her head out of a hide very inquisitively, not defensive. Handled for a little bit and she was pretty well behaved. I think shes just going to be a bit nervous until she gets more size. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2020),_dakski_ (03-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-11-2020),Gio (03-11-2020),_Reinz_ (03-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2020)

----------


## Gio

Damn,,

That contrast is amazing!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dude, she looks great!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Last few handling sessions with this critter have been splendid. Hasnt even squared up on me in strike posture in a while now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (03-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020),_dakski_ (03-27-2020),Gio (03-26-2020),_Reinz_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Great news JM!

Id trust any of my Carpets with anybody.

----------

Gio (03-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sweeeeet!!! That's awesome man. I can only speak for my limited experience with Fernie, but once she "turned the corner" she never looked back. She's been sweet as can be since. Hopefully you have the same luck.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-27-2020),_dakski_ (03-27-2020),Gio (03-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020),_Reinz_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Last few handling sessions with this critter have been splendid. Hasnt even squared up on me in strike posture in a while now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hitting a home run brother! As stated, once you hit the point where they no longer fear you, its a done deal. You are on the fast track to really enjoying the species.

Last night I had another friend out.



She's the best and most "social" handling snake I have.

Something about those Aussie snakes!!!!!!!!!!

Your's looks fricking awesome to boot!

----------

_67temp_ (03-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020),_dakski_ (03-27-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020),_Reinz_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks yall! Im so damn tempted to pull the trigger on another already. Brisbane or Palmerston locality jungle would fit in great over here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-27-2020),_dakski_ (04-10-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks yall! Im so damn tempted to pull the trigger on another already. Brisbane or Palmerston locality jungle would fit in great over here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't discount the Bredli!!

I'm totally digging them these days!

You'll do something cool, I know it!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Don't discount the Bredli!!
> 
> I'm totally digging them these days!
> 
> You'll do something cool, I know it!


Bredli are on the radar too! Also Inlands... something about Brisbane and Jungles though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-27-2020),Gio (03-27-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Glad she is doing great with the handling! All those sound like great options for your next carpet....you should just get one of each.  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-27-2020),Gio (03-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just weighed in at 77grams. Doing wonderfully with handling too. 
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-11-2020),_dakski_ (04-10-2020),Gio (04-10-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-10-2020),_rock_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## Gio

Not to be forgotten!
What a beauty!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Looking great. 

So glad shes calming down for you and so nicely. 

Yafe still hisses at me occasionally when I go to pick him up (or touch him w the hook), but he has never struck. Hes gotten real calm with handling too.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Looking good!!! I'm glad handling is going well too  :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Freshly shed last night, so new pics today. Handles like a dream now compared to 6 months ago. The headstamp on the Rockhampton locality is incredible as well as the naturally axanthic looking coloration.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (05-21-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-02-2020),_dakski_ (05-02-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-04-2020),Gio (05-02-2020),miatb (05-03-2020),_Reinz_ (05-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

Totally digging that head!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## miatb

she is absolutely gorgeous <3

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the head pattern, colours look so cool after her shed

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Hey brother, how's this girl doing?

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes doing great and Monday is her first birthday. Going to bump up to weaned mice and rat fuzzies soon. I thought fuzzies would be too big right away so got some rat pinks on my last feeder order and quickly realized she could take 2-3 of those no problem. 

Going to give her and the Brisbane an extra pink here and there with their regular meals over the summer so as not to waste a 25ct bag of pinkies. Not a huge deal if they dont get used though. 

As for handling and temperament, shes a doll now. Hasnt even postured at me in quite some time. I can just scoop her right up if shes not on her perch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (05-21-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-21-2020),_dakski_ (05-21-2020),Gio (05-21-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Oh yeah, they can surprise you! They actually prefer a bigger prey item. Kenny was eating 2 Rat pups when he turned one (just for reference), he could have eaten a Weaned rat at that point but I was finishing the remainder of rat pups.
Don't mention pink mice, I have 80 of them and no one to eat them.

Glad that she has calmed down for you. Hugo is getting there, slowly but surely. MM4L

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

That's awesome!!! I'm glad she's handling so well for you!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-21-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Shes doing great and Monday is her first birthday. Going to bump up to weaned mice and rat fuzzies soon. I thought fuzzies would be too big right away so got some rat pinks on my last feeder order and quickly realized she could take 2-3 of those no problem. 
> 
> Going to give her and the Brisbane an extra pink here and there with their regular meals over the summer so as not to waste a 25ct bag of pinkies. Not a huge deal if they dont get used though. 
> 
> As for handling and temperament, shes a doll now. Hasnt even postured at me in quite some time. I can just scoop her right up if shes not on her perch 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome her temperament is so good now. Yafe is a joy (aside from the occasional hiss when I touch him with the hook) and similarly, is really good when handled now and easily is picked up when not on one of his perches. 

The not so fun part is trying to pick him up off a perch, especially the back one. He lets me gently unwind him, sort of, but he's strong, and usually grabs the front perch instinctively, as I pull him off the back (again - gently). Once out, he's a dream now. 

Regarding the size of prey. They can handle and actually do well with bigger meals. I've heard up to 15-18% of body weight which is insane compared to say, a boa. Yafe is 500G now and easily eating 60-75G small rats. Literally gobbles them up with zero issue. When they are young and eating less nutritious prey, it's probably even more important to give decent sized meals.

I never fed Yafe more than one food item at a time, but fed weekly for a while and large prey items. Once on weaned rats, I switched to every two weeks. Not sure I had to do that, but he's now, at almost 3 years old, really beefing up and coming into his own. Remember, he lost 2-3 months of regular food intake because of illness when I got him, so he might be a little behind. He's no worse for the wear though. Don't necessarily go by Yafe's weight as a guide though because he is IJ/Darwin, and they are both much smaller than Coastal Carpets. 

Keep up the good work and keep us posted.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-21-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-21-2020)

----------


## Gio

This is a hood thread. Beautiful snake and the perfect example of working with a carpet enough and properly to get it used to handling. 

Although some may not calm down ever I find it rare.  

As far as feeding, I tend to go with larger, less frequent meals. 

Im also big on variety. Feeding exactly the same thing for 20 years cant be healthy so mixing rats, quail, small rabbits and a G-pig or similar is at least a varied diet. 

JM has 2 exciting animals close in age.  Im looking forward to updates and comparisons.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-21-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

hApPiE(Approximate)bUrPhDaEy yesterday for Sally Jo. Pics on Mike Pennell’s FB business page, Python in a Pear Tree, shows this clutch coming out of their eggs 5/25/19. Doing great here and will move into her 23qt tub sometime soonish.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-26-2020),Gio (05-26-2020),_Reinz_ (05-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

> hApPiE(Approximate)bUrPhDaEy yesterday for Sally Jo. Pics on Mike Pennells FB business page, Python in a Pear Tree, shows this clutch coming out of their eggs 5/25/19. Doing great here and will move into her 23qt tub sometime soonish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great. Happy Birthday 🎉

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-26-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-26-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Happy B-day Sally Jo   :Bday:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-26-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Happy Birthday SJ!  And joy to the proud Papa!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Upped this little girl to a 23qt tub recently. Spends even more time off the ground it seems now. Lots more room to stretch out and move. Shes going to be a lot of fun in a display enclosure 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-19-2020),Gio (06-19-2020),_Reinz_ (06-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-19-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-19-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks great J!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Looking hella good!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

I always dig the contrast on the Rock👍. Those starter enclosures are really nice as well. 

Im looking forward to the display caging when the time comes.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-19-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Pretty little thing

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just weighed in at 108grams and has moved on to rat fuzzies recently. She and my female Brisbane will be working through those until they can take down rat pups and some large mice leftover from the boas. Looking a little dark/dull in her light banding, we may be headed for a shed soon. Always a little huffy/hissy getting her out of the tub but shes a doll once in hand 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-07-2020),Gio (07-17-2020),_Reinz_ (07-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh skin on this growing girl today. Starting to develop some black speckles in her lighter banding in some places. High contrast as always and still cant get enough of that head pattern






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-18-2020)

----------


## Gio

Contrast City!

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-17-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes going to look incredible at 6. Sally Jo!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-18-2020),_dakski_ (08-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-18-2020),Gio (08-18-2020),_Reinz_ (08-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Gio

She's really pretty looking.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## dakski

Damn JM, she's getting some insane contrast. Looking good.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks yall! I swear every shed her blacks are blacker and her lights are lighter. 
Morelia Mafia 4 Lyfe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Oh yeah, she's a hottie fa sho!

MM4L

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo just looking fine as she does. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2020),_dakski_ (09-05-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_Reinz_ (09-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

Nice!
Looking longer every time you post!

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-04-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Nice!
> Looking longer every time you post!


Little bit of forced perspective in this pic but shes definitely growing a lot. She and the brissy female took their first rat pups last night. Looked like big meals until they got them down. Not nearly as big a lump as expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Little bit of forced perspective in this pic but shes definitely growing a lot. She and the brissy female took their first rat pups last night. Looked like big meals until they got them down. Not nearly as big a lump as expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They can handle a lot.

I'm due to order another EXPENSIVE shipment from Layne Labs. At least that's what I'm ordering for now. I didn't expect the Bredli to eat the same sized prey as the others here. He's growing rapidly and he's draining my supply. 

This month or next will wrap it up for feeding the boa until April, and I think the big coastal will get a long break too.

The royal,,,, well, she's got her own gig so whenever she's hungry I feed her.

Your crew is looking great JM!

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-04-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> They can handle a lot.
> 
> I'm due to order another EXPENSIVE shipment from Layne Labs. At least that's what I'm ordering for now. I didn't expect the Bredli to eat the same sized prey as the others here. He's growing rapidly and he's draining my supply. 
> 
> This month or next will wrap it up for feeding the boa until April, and I think the big coastal will get a long break too.
> 
> The royal,,,, well, she's got her own gig so whenever she's hungry I feed her.
> 
> Your crew is looking great JM!


Thanks dude!

Id maybe look into Cold Blooded Cafe again if you havent already. Depending on what sizes you need Ive found them to be one of the best deals around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Thanks dude!
> 
> Id maybe look into Cold Blooded Cafe again if you havent already. Depending on what sizes you need Ive found them to be one of the best deals around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not heard of them.

I'm looking at large rats, large quail and probably 1-2 pound rabbits for the next order.

I'll have at look at the Cafe when the time comes.

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo shed out today, weighed in at 143grams, and is the most annoying snake in the world to get to sit on a scale hah! Cant believe she weighed 29grams last November when she got here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-29-2020),_dakski_ (09-29-2020),Gio (09-29-2020),_Reinz_ (10-01-2020)

----------


## Gio

The contrast is getting better every time I see the ROCK!!

They all look longer each time I see them too.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> The contrast is getting better every time I see the ROCK!!
> 
> They all look longer each time I see them too.


Thanks brother! Shes every bit of 3 now. About the same length as the female Brisbane but a lighter frame. She moved into her first grow out enclosure last night too.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-07-2020),_Reinz_ (09-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

This young lady has been here for a full year as of today! Shes currently hiding and dont feel like bothering her so heres a pic from last weekend perched on her humid/coco husk hide



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-08-2020),_dakski_ (11-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-07-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

> This young lady has been here for a full year as of today! She’s currently hiding and don’t feel like bothering her so here’s a pic from last weekend perched on her humid/coco husk hide
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great contrast and really a nice score for you.

These are much better times compared to the "old days" when we were chatting about another species.

It is good to see you happy and relaxed!

Boas and carpets hit the spot!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-08-2020),_dakski_ (11-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-07-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Boas and carpets hit the spot!


Agreed Gio! Good post and good times ahead for jmcrook. I hope the "old days" are in the distant past. 

I wish I had gotten into both species sooner.

----------

Gio (11-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Great contrast and really a nice score for you.
> 
> These are much better times compared to the "old days" when we were chatting about another species.
> 
> It is good to see you happy and relaxed!
> 
> Boas and carpets hit the spot!


The old days are officially two years behind me in a couple weeks. 

So much better, more enjoyable, more relaxing, less demanding, and just all around positive experiences with boas and carpets.

Morelia Mafia and Boa Brigade for life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

Boa Brigade! Rock on. Love it.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Youve got awesome critters Crook and youre raising them splendidly! MM4L and BB4L!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Boa Brigade! Rock on. Love it.


Do we have another T-shirt coming??

The Boa Brigade,,,, I like that!

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just disproved the whole wont strike at a closed fist thing. Havent been handling too regularly with any of the critters recently and combined with scheduled winter fasting, I think this gal is getting a little edgy. Nailed me twice on the knuckles and then hit my phone the third shot. Hardly bled and were both quick bite and release. Good thing shes pretty 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),_dakski_ (12-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-12-2020),Gio (12-12-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-12-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Had a do over and went much better. Still pretty hissy/huffy hooking her out of the enclosure but no strikes. 
MM4L





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),_dakski_ (12-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-12-2020),Gio (12-12-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-12-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Shes beyond pretty bro. Shes smokin! 🔥🔥

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-12-2020)

----------


## Gio

THE ROCK LOL!

My closed fist technique has worked with younger snakes but age changes things. At least in my experience, if they do tag you they don't have much to get a hold of.

I'm battling with the Bredli a bit these days. I just don't frequently handle the animals this time of year. I really should do more with Kevin. He's a bit over 3 and probably was not handled at Nick's much.

Good thing the Rock is sexy so a little tap can be forgiven.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-12-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

This girl had her first meal in two months the other day. Oddly she dropped it and went about her business for 15-20 minutes before I got it back on the tongs and offered a second time and then ate it. Not sure if shes done that before. 

Shes an absolute live wire getting her out of the enclosure. Imagine it will be ~slightly easier when I move her into taller quarters eventually. Her half of a T8 is really a super short cage for dealing with fast snakes. Moves like shes an Australian coachwhip snake. 

Starting to get some real nice size. No idea on weight. Trying to weigh most any of the animals here is an effort in futility. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (01-06-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),Gio (01-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-06-2021)

----------


## Gio

> This girl had her first meal in two months the other day. Oddly she dropped it and went about her business for 15-20 minutes before I got it back on the tongs and offered a second time and then ate it. Not sure if shes done that before. 
> 
> Shes an absolute live wire getting her out of the enclosure. Imagine it will be ~slightly easier when I move her into taller quarters eventually. Her half of a T8 is really a super short cage for dealing with fast snakes. Moves like shes an Australian coachwhip snake. 
> 
> Starting to get some real nice size. No idea on weight. Trying to weigh most any of the animals here is an effort in futility. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The non-morph that looks like a morph because its so beautiful!

Mother nature colors and a little selective breeding and BAM!

She looks incredible sir!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> The non-morph that looks like a morph because its so beautiful!
> 
> Mother nature colors and a little selective breeding and BAM!
> 
> She looks incredible sir!


Thanks buddy! The light is pretty yellow from the lamp in the room but doesn't exaggerate her colors too much. Easily the spiciest critter here. Alway gotta have at least one that keeps you on your toes haha!

----------

Gio (01-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh paint while home for lunch between classes today. She only gets better and better every time. Not sure on weight, but probably closing in on 3.5. Definitely over 3 now.



Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),_dakski_ (02-08-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I can totally see where she could "get away with murder", lol.   :Wink:   Quite pretty!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

She is lovely, really starting to show great contrast. I really do love to see the way their colors develop over time.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Of course she moved her head during the exposure. Nice big food bump after her first respectable size small rat. Excited to see some significant growth this year.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-03-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2021),Gio (03-03-2021),_nikkubus_ (03-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... Excited to see some significant growth this year...


You shouldn't have long to wait- once they start eating bigger meals, there's no turning back.

----------


## jmcrook

> You shouldn't have long to wait- once they start eating bigger meals, there's no turning back.


Definitely. I remember alllllll too well from my retics a few years back... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Definitely. I remember alllllll too well from my retics a few years back... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:   I'm sure!

Anyway, we can't "win":  they're so cute when they're little, but so awesome when they grow up.

----------


## Gio

> of course she moved her head during the exposure. Nice big food bump after her first respectable size small rat. Excited to see some significant growth this year.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


the rock!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo is really starting to put on some nice size now that shes taking small rats. Shes still a tad jumpy at times, but Ive determined that hooking her out of the enclosure and letting her work from the hook to hands back and forth mitigates the jumpiness quite a bit. Very calm and pleasant interactions this morning. Carpets and coffee (Sump single origin Ethiopian beans) while listening to this weeks episode of  Carpets & Coffee. Hard to beat!
MM4L





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-12-2021),_dakski_ (03-12-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2021),Gio (03-12-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-12-2021)

----------


## Gio

I can see the growth.

She looks great.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-12-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sally Jo is looking as lovely as ever and growing well brother! Where’d you find the nice stand with the rollers in the first pic?

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-12-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks, buddy! I got that stand on webstaurant.com and the casters as well. 48"x24" powder coated black food service shelf on 14" legs. Been using it for 5yrs now and like it a lot.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-12-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh skin yesterday and just about a month from her second hatch day, Sally Jo looking incredible. Love how shes nearly axanthic looking with her blacks, whites, and greys. Getting a little bit of brown along her back but not too much. Handling very calmly today too.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-22-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-17-2021),Gio (04-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Sweeet:    Looking better all the time.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

She looks awesome Jmcrook! Keep up the good work!

How much does she weigh now? She's growing like a weed.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-22-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> She looks awesome Jmcrook! Keep up the good work!
> 
> How much does she weigh now? She's growing like a weed.


Thanks bud! I had that same thought wondering about how much she weighs earlier, but didnt even bother to attempt getting her on a scale. Shes very uncooperative in that regard. Id guess 300grams+ easily. Also about 3.5 give or take a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-22-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Fresh skin yesterday and just about a month from her second hatch day, Sally Jo looking incredible. Love how shes nearly axanthic looking with her blacks, whites, and greys. Getting a little bit of brown along her back but not too much. Handling very calmly today too.
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Rock!

Always looking good and always getting better.

That one is a sleeper snake to me. 

I love the Brisbane locale but every time you post a photo of SJ I drool a bit.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-22-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Struck wrapped and dropped her last two meals two and three times each since 4/25. Shes done this once before but ended up eating it back in February. Looks no worse for the wear so will wait her out a bit and offer a tad smaller meal in a few more weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh shed yesterday and looking fantastic. Getting a tad lighter in between the tan banding and highlighting some of the darker borders around those bands, albeit subtly. Also looks almost steel blue/grey towards her belly markings.

As for the wrap and drop feeding shenanigans, it seems as of late she needs to hit her feeder directly on the nose in order to actually eat it. Annoying, but theres a picky one in every house at times.

MM4L






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-17-2021),_Gocntry_ (07-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-16-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks awesome Crook. I really love her head stamp.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-17-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> She looks awesome Crook. I really love her head stamp.


Thanks, Ziggy! I really love that head stamp too. Rockhampton coastals have such unique and distinctive head markings. That and her coloration were a couple things that drew my eye to her initially.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Moved Sally Jo into her forever home last week. Already taken her first meal in it and stalking from the sky hide a few days later looking for more. Cant recommend arboreal hide features enough for Morelia and Boas. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sally Jo looks like a very happy (& fortunate) snake!   :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Multiple updates today! While I had her out for a short handling session earlier I sprayed her enclosure a bit. When putting her back she began drinking water droplets off the wall, much like many report their chondros doing. Never seen her do that before. Gave the wall a direct spray while she was still in my hand and she continued to drink. 

Also, just got back from a walk and found that shes discovered where the heat is in the new pad. Full on perched and basking under the RHP. Love it!
Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Perfect coil picture in her skyhide after removing it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

FYI, my rat snakes happily drink water droplets too... :Very Happy: ...even from the spray bottle itself- fun stuff!  To them it's rain.   :Snake:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021)

----------

